# Single Hung Window Removal for Drywall



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Someone put that sash in place, so it should be removable. Manufacturers all use different methods, so look for nails in addition to screws.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

A little more information and a picture or two would be helpful in answering your question. Is this an aluminum window? Wood? Vinyl? I'm assuming not wood since you say it was installed from the outside and mention a horizontal rail, though I have seen some wood windows that use one. 
If you still can not figure out a way, you might try contacting a glass replacement company and have them remove the glass unit and locking rail and then replace it after your delivery. This would mean temporarily covering your opening with plywood or something similar since it would be impractical to try and get both scheduled simultaniously. It would probably be best to prepare to have to have a new glass unit made for the replacement since they are often damaged during removal (cracks in glass, separation of douple panes, sun dried glazing beads fall apart etc).


----------

